
How to Pull Clean Water from Thin Air  [VIDEO] - JSeymourATL
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-01-11/how-to-pull-clean-water-from-thin-air-video
======
beamatronic
I'm interested in this topic, but this is a video and I'm at work. Needs a
[VIDEO] tag

